# Still looking



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

Also looking for any type of hauling job for good money. Company truck or mine. 912 674 6328

Thanks
Mike:bluebounc


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

if your refering to snow work, i have a feeling a good drive is gonna be the deciding factor as im sure you dont get to much white gold down in georgia lol


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

*yep*

Thats the thing. You dont get a ton of snow every week up there some weeks good some weeks bad. If i am gonna drive up there,rent a place and afford to live i need a good job. But believe me anything is better than the jobs here man. This is a really hard place to make a living. I mean i have the truck i need but sometimes i feel stuck as in what to do.

Mike


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

what kinda work are you in down there? lawn service, excavating, residential or commercial construction? as far as I'm concerned, maybe heading down to get involved with hurricane clean up work is the best idea, i have a friend up here who was able to get ahold of a tub grinder and is on his way down there now in search of the big bucks, lemme know what you do and id be happy to try and figure something out for you, best of luck to ya!!


----------



## hemi2008 (Nov 30, 2005)

*what i do*

Well lets see. I mow grass. Thats about it. I just thought maybe i could find a driving job or mostly driving job on here or lawn site. No such luck. Havent heard of haulingsite.com so i came here. lol. Thanks though:bluebounc  me. lol


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

hey mike- what about doing sum type of hauling regarding hurricane cleanup, theres plenty of work and its in high demand, and if i didnt know better id think it might even be closer too, lemme know and good luck!


----------



## Indyjeepnut (Nov 25, 2005)

*Work*

I live in Indiana and see trucks hauling new Rv campers south every day for the Katrina victoms. I would get on the internet and do so checkin. I hear it is a 1000 bucks round trip.

Good luck
Andy


----------

